# Dust Deputy Failure or is it me?



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Good Morning,

I have a Rigid 5HP shop vac that fills up quickly and clogs the filter quickly. I bought a cyclone and added it to a 30 gallon barrel.

I drilled a hole in the lid and attached the cyclone. I have been running it for about a week or so now, not a lot of woodworking but enough that I seen about 3 inches of stuff in the bottom of the barrel. So, I decided to check the shop vac. I was surprised to see that it was over 3/4's full and the filter was plum full.

I had used the table saw the most during that week or so. But I did do some planing and just regular floor sweeping during that time as well.

IS it possible to "over load" (for lack of a better word) the cyclone?

Is it something I am doing or not doing, or is it cyclone failure?


Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Johnnie_dr (Apr 16, 2016)

Hmmmm.

Having gone that route, when I first started woodworking (and since moving to a real dust collection system)...a key element to getting the system to work right is sealed containers.

From the looks of your lid and barrel (unless I cannot see everything), it looks like your lid is just sitting on top of your barrel and was not the lid that came with the barrel, if any.

SO...if that lid is not sealed...tightly, the action of the cyclone and vac will not function well...meaning...most of the dust will just get sucked into the vac, since the cyclone is not working as designed in a sealed system.

When you purchase the DustDeputy with a supplied bucket (from Onieda) they supply the bucket and lid with an O'ring seal. Any leak in a Dust collection system will reduce function of air flow, thus causing system inefficiency or failure.

My best guess?...
John


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Johnnie_dr said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Having gone that route, when I first started woodworking (and since moving to a real dust collection system)...a key element to getting the system to work right is sealed containers.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick reply. That is the lid that came with it (when the gave it to me anyway). You are correct though, it is just setting on there. I'm not sure how I can seal it though.

I was wondering if that would be a problem (the lid) when I got it but, when you turn on the shop vac on it sucks the lid down pretty tight. If the barrel is empty you can almost lift the barrel with the lid when it is on so I thought maybe it wouldn't be a problem. How can one find out if there is a leak in either the lid or one of the other connections?


Thanks,

Gary


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I think the barrel is too large*

I'm no air movement expert, but I think for proper cyclonic action you need a smaller diameter barrel or bucket. That mini cyclone was not designed to go on such a large barrel.... JMO. :surprise2:


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Not sure what your barrel is made from but when I tried using a dust deputy with a heavy plastic garbage can it collapsed from the suction. Pretty much let me know I had stuff seal fairly well. The can was 35 gallons and the system did not work so woodnthings might be correct. I switched to a 5 gallon plastic bucket and everything works as advertised. I thought I would have to empty the bucket frequently but that has not been the case so far. Your volume might be higher than mine and emptying a 5 gallon might be more frequent for you.


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> I'm no air movement expert, but I think for proper cyclonic action you need a smaller diameter barrel or bucket. That mini cyclone was not designed to go on such a large barrel.... JMO. :surprise2:


No that would be a BUMMER if so. The reason I bought the cyclone was be cause I have the barrel.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Kerrys said:


> Not sure what your barrel is made from but when I tried using a dust deputy with a heavy plastic garbage can it collapsed from the suction. Pretty much let me know I had stuff seal fairly well. The can was 35 gallons and the system did not work so woodnthings might be correct. I switched to a 5 gallon plastic bucket and everything works as advertised. I thought I would have to empty the bucket frequently but that has not been the case so far. Your volume might be higher than mine and emptying a 5 gallon might be more frequent for you.



It is a real heavy plastic. It doesn't suck in t all. The lid is the same heavy plastic and when I turn on the shop vac it just draws the whole lid down tight.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

NewBi said:


> It is a real heavy plastic. It doesn't suck in t all. The lid is the same heavy plastic and when I turn on the shop vac it just draws the whole lid down tight.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gary


I solved the collapsing problem by building a support system from 1/2 inch plywood rings placed inside the garbage can. The system did not work with the larger can. It still might have failed because of the plywood rings disrupting the air flow. I am not smart enough to know. I do know everything works fine after switching to the 5 gallon bucket. I have had to empty the bucket a half dozen times or so and my shop vac has perhaps a handful of sawdust in it. The filter is clean. I checked yesterday after running two 1' x 2' cherry wood end grain cutting boards through the planer after final glue up. The bucket was about a third full.

For the dust deputy to work there can't be any air leaks at all. The system must be completely airtight.


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Kerrys said:


> I solved the collapsing problem by building a support system from 1/2 inch plywood rings placed inside the garbage can. The system did not work with the larger can. It still might have failed because of the plywood rings disrupting the air flow. I am not smart enough to know. I do know everything works fine after switching to the 5 gallon bucket. I have had to empty the bucket a half dozen times or so and my shop vac has perhaps a handful of sawdust in it. The filter is clean. I checked yesterday after running two 1' x 2' cherry wood end grain cutting boards through the planer after final glue up. The bucket was about a third full.
> 
> For the dust deputy to work there can't be any air leaks at all. The system must be completely airtight.


Luckily I don't have to worry about the collapsing problem. It is beginning to sound like my barrel is too big. 

I think my shop vac is 5 gallon and I have to empty it 2 to 3 times a week, depending on how much I'm in the garage.


Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

The barrel should have nothing to do with separation. The seal on your lid (or lack of) IS the issue. Plastic to plastic is not a seal. An easy test would be to tape around the lid around the barrel (if you can get a good bond/seal).

Did you use foam between the DD and the lid?

If the tape test helps then you need to make a proper lid with a seal. Like attach a wood ring (the inside diameter of the barrel) to the underside of the lid and then add a nice foam weather strip on the lid around that to seal the plastic to plastic contact and then add snap clamps or a strong bungee cord to pull the lid down tight to the barrel.

Hope that helps.
Let us know what you find.

Carl


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

What no instructions???

Well I googled it..... can/barrel size here...

Anti-Static Dust Deputy DIY Cyclone Separator
Our patented, award winning cyclone for retrofitting standard wet/dry vacuums. Cyclone molded from a clear anti-static resin. Can be used with any size/shape waste container. Includes cyclone ONLY. Available now through select retailers!

Item #: AXD001004

Anti-Static Dust Deputy DIY Cyclone Separator
Our patented, award winning cyclone for retrofitting standard wet/dry vacuums. Cyclone molded from a clear anti-static resin. Can be used with any size/shape waste container. Includes cyclone ONLY. Available now through select retailers!


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Carl10 said:


> The barrel should have nothing to do with separation. The seal on your lid (or lack of) IS the issue. Plastic to plastic is not a seal. An easy test would be to tape around the lid around the barrel (if you can get a good bond/seal).
> 
> Did you use foam between the DD and the lid?
> 
> ...


I got some 3/4" foam weather strip yesterday. I will try to get it on there one day this week. I used a rubber gasket between the Dust Deputy and the barrel lid.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Tennessee Tim said:


> What no instructions???
> 
> Well I googled it..... can/barrel size here...
> 
> ...


Thanks you for looking that up. I fell better now. 

Gary


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a similar setup, with a very large container that the DD sits on. Mine does a great job with the fine dust, like what you get from a TS. It does not a very good job with shavings from a hand plane though.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hence the name ......*



Chris Curl said:


> I have a similar setup, with a very large container that the DD sits on. Mine does a great job with the fine dust, like what you get from a TS. It does not a very good job with shavings from a hand plane though.


That's why it's called the "Dust Deputy" not the "Shaving Deputy" ....:wink2:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i would use some 1/8" thick foam rubber and place it between the lid and the barrel. check the other connections as well.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Carl beat me to it, that devise has no idea what it is hooked to, as long as it is air tight

Make a gasket out of foam tape or use duct sealant to seal it up tight, the duct sealant is pretty much only available at an HVAC/R wholesale house and most of them won't sell to DIYers though

If there is a Johnstone Supply around they are better about selling to anybody with money. As long as they get your money they have very little concern about who they sell stuff to, the other wholesalers tend to just work with contractors because they are the people who support them


----------



## tylerdru90 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm in the same boat right now. I bought a grey 30 gallon trash can from the hardware store and I just kinda tested things out without sealing the lid up. It collapsed the can. I may look into reinforcing it or buying a more ridgid container

Edit. 
Just found this link after I posted this. 
https://www.oneida-air.com/static.asp?htmltemplate=static/diy-dust-deputy.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Catpower said:


> Carl beat me to it, that devise has no idea what it is hooked to, as long as it is air tight
> 
> Make a gasket out of foam tape or use duct sealant to seal it up tight, the duct sealant is pretty much only available at an HVAC/R wholesale house and most of them won't sell to DIYers though
> 
> If there is a Johnstone Supply around they are better about selling to anybody with money. As long as they get your money they have very little concern about who they sell stuff to, the other wholesalers tend to just work with contractors because they are the people who support them


I had some foam tape sitting around and used that. Works great.


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

tylerdru90 said:


> I'm in the same boat right now. I bought a grey 30 gallon trash can from the hardware store and I just kinda tested things out without sealing the lid up. It collapsed the can. I may look into reinforcing it or buying a more ridgid container
> 
> Edit.
> Just found this link after I posted this.
> ...


My barrel is actually a tea barrel from McDonald's. That thing is some THICK plastic.

Thanks for the reply,

Gary


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Chris Curl said:


> I had some foam tape sitting around and used that. Works great.



I went to the hardware store and got some 3/4" foam and put it on today. I dumped the saw dust from the shop vac in the floor. Blew the filter out real good. I cleaned up the floor and looked in the shop vac and there was nothing. I'm a happy camper. I ran 5 1x4" thru the table saw cleaning up the edges and looked in the shop vac and again there was nothing. 

Thanks to everyone that helped me with this. I feel good now for buying the Dust Deputy.


Gary


----------



## tylerdru90 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm looking at buying this guy. I think it's got an air tight lid on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

